# I made it 12 years of Pain and Glory



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Congrats man! Finishin up my sophmore year right now.... 2 more years.. i can.... but also cant wait to graduate!!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Me too bowhunter, Gonna be a loooooooooooong two years...


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Same only 2 more years and Im GONE!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

mbuemi said:


> Me too bowhunter, Gonna be a loooooooooooong two years...


It wont be too long.. b4 we know it.. highschool football will be long gone and itll be time to play at the college level!!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Pffffffft Football...Play a real sport, shoot a bow  !


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

mbuemi said:


> Pffffffft Football...Play a real sport, shoot a bow  !


Ha! Football at my school is like CRAZY! No joke.. football season.. teachers put off EVERYTHING becuz we have a game coming up and they know we dont want much homework! But.. we dont have a bow shooting team, but we do have a Trap/Skeet Shooting team! We actually have a state tournament coming up June 9th! But if we had a bow shooting team.... trust me.. i would be on it!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

mbuemi said:


> Pffffffft Football...Play a real sport, shoot a bow  !


O yea.. and im really good in school and football... i play Offensive Guard and Defensive tackle... No joke... Harvard has already talked to my coach about my future plans.. but why would i play for a college that has a bunch of nerds in it? HA totally joking, i would do anything to play college football! Possibly the Iowa Hawkeyes.... (my dream!)


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

BLAH!!! Baseball is the best sport there is.:wink: Football is fun though


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Our school is the same way bowhunter, and we don't have a trap team  . That's my other sport, trap. We get days off and everything for football up there, and countless "pep rallies" that get us out of class for the sports teams. I've thought about asking the sports director if i could use the football field to practice a 90m FITA scenario on


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

mbuemi said:


> Our school is the same way bowhunter, and we don't have a trap team  . That's my other sport, trap. We get days off and everything for football up there, and countless "pep rallies" that get us out of class for the sports teams. I've thought about asking the sports director if i could use the football field to practice a 90m FITA scenario on


lol, that would never go through here since a kid got stabbed at school last year.


----------



## captanspeedy (Mar 8, 2007)

*Congrats*

Congrats on the graduation, and hello to another southern idahoan! :darkbeer:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

That stinks fip.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah, well what am I gunna do? Its all done and over with. hopefully


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

lol, Yes!


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! I can not wait. 5 more days left of this year and then 1 MORE Year.!!!!!!!!!!!!! AW yes to be a senior... look out underclassmen! WE own the hallway. lol


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

We juniors have superiority complexes at our school.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

mbuemi said:


> We juniors have superiority complexes at our school.


What do u mean by that??


----------



## Hunter Stolz (Feb 8, 2007)

*Crap team*

Our team (varsity only) sucks so bad the only people at the games are either rooting for the other team and our band.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

It means we already think we own the place and were not seniors yet. Myself namely


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

mbuemi said:


> It means we already think we own the place and were not seniors yet. Myself namely


Haha when ur a big kid like i am (muscular and a little bigger than i would like to be) :tongue:... the varsity football players look up to me... especially in football.. im one of the fastest players on my team! 4A football rocks! (wish we were a bigger school tho!)


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

mbuemi said:


>


Whats that mean?? haha just let it out.. ive heard it all.. but the other team regreted it! Especially the QB and Tailback! haha:wink:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

I dunno, i ran outta things to say.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

mbuemi said:


> I dunno, i ran outta things to say.


Haha so u put up a smiley face? haha nice man nice! :wink::tongue:


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

fip09 said:


> BLAH!!! Baseball is the best sport there is.:wink: Football is fun though


amen to that brother baseball is the best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha so u put up a smiley face? haha nice man nice! :wink::tongue:


Thankyou.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Lucky. I'm barely finishing my freshman year. School is out June 15th.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Lucky. I'm barely finishing my freshman year. School is out June 15th.


Barely finishing.. meaning u pass June 15th or u are on the boarder line of failing?


----------

